# Please identify - seen in SW Virginia



## WildIdeas (Dec 28, 2012)

A mushroom and...?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure about the 1st picture but I'd say the second is Indian Pipe.










http://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/flower/indian-pipe


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The first picture looks more like some sort of lichen than it does a mushroom..


----------



## WildIdeas (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you and I googled that Indian Pipe, or Ghost Plant. It's very interesting.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Google coral mushroom


----------



## WildIdeas (Dec 28, 2012)

Badger said:


> Google coral mushroom


I think that's it!


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

First one looks like coral mushroom, don't know what second one is.


----------

